
YouTube breaking news fact-checking suggests Notre Dame fire link to 9/11 - jhayward
https://www.techmeme.com/190415/p24#a190415p24
======
new_guy
Maybe "the algorithm™" knows something we don't.

Interesting rabbit hole, if you want to take a look:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/bdlbo1/heres_th...](https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/bdlbo1/heres_the_full_text_of_the_mystery_of_the/)

[https://old.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/bd38y4/we_are_e...](https://old.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/bd38y4/we_are_entering_the_season_of_occult_sacrifice_by/)

~~~
sexydefinesher
Maybe 5G is behind the fire /s

